# New Gold Standard of Scrapers



## jinkyjock

Hi Roger, you don't say in your post but from the pics of them sitting next to a normal scraper they look to be about 5mm thick, although you do say they don't flex. They look to be really well made and ergonomic so I suppose you get what you pay for. 
Is the box Walnut with a burl top ? Looks good.


----------



## dclark1943

Roger, 
Nice post, gonna have to get me some of those. As I have found myself using scrapers more and more as I do more and more in the veneer end of box building. 
Thanks


----------



## RogerBean

jinkyjock
Yes, that's the lid to a humidor that's on the bench at the moment. Walnut and walnut burl. Probably be ready to post, along with the accompanying ebook, in a couple weeks. Getting close though.
Roger


----------



## AaronK

interesting - i wasnt familiar with these tools. Do you sharpen them flat or raise a burr like on thinner scrapers?


----------



## RogerBean

AaronK: they're sharpened on a bench grinder. Hollow ground with the rest set at dead center on the grinder. When the edge is passed over the grinder the slight hollow is created, in effect, sharpening both sides at once. No need to turn a burr at all. And they cut really well.
Roger


----------



## JoeyG

I want some of these. Even with the hefty price tag, they look to be very high quality.


----------



## turnerBob

Hello Roger, I enjoy your work tremendously. When grinding, what size wheel and grit is recommended? These could come in handy when turning if they are not too aggressive.


----------



## RogerBean

Bob,
Thanks for the kind words. They're appreciated. Instructions just say fine wheel, but I would imagine a fine 5" or 6" white wheel would be about right.
Roger


----------



## grizzman

these look really nice, i watched the video at the web site stew mac..they look like there worth the price, dont think i would need three of them, the one looks like it would do what i need…ive always enjoyed there web site and the tools they offer, really loaded with some great box makers tools, i have the small router…its been used countless times…, thanks for the heads up here roger…


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks for the review. Here's a video on the scrapers.
http://www.stewmac.com/showvideo/0631#details


----------



## stefang

Looks like a great tool and a quick and relatively way to sharpen it too. I use my cabinet scrapers a lot, but I do tend to be a little lazy when it comes to keeping them sharp, so the added convenience makes it very appealing.


----------



## michelletwo

Roger, you do such wonderful work, i'd take your reviews as words sent down from the box & tool gods.  thanks for the review and bringing these tools to us to consider.


----------



## carver1942

Roger, thanks for the great review. I will be placing one of those scrapers on my wish list. 
regards
Ed


----------



## carver1942

waho609, thanks for posting the video.
regards
Ed


----------



## CharlesA

Just to confirm, a bench grinder is pretty much required to sharpen them. I need to get one sometime, but I haven't had sufficient need to yet.


----------



## redSLED

Now on my wish list. Thanks for posting, good review and pictures!


----------



## R_Stad

Thanks for the insightful review Roger. Your work is outstanding, and your approach to your craft is uplifting. Thanks.


----------



## Henry3

I use scrapers all the time, too, but keeping them sharp is a constant battle. I know the thicker steel will work because I often use the tip of a sharp chisel as a scraper for corners and other small areas where I couldn't get enough pressure on the end of the scraper or where I didn't want to damage the wood next to an area.

In addition to using scrapers on bare wood or to level coats of polyurethane, I use scapers to remove the finishes from antiques that I occasionally restore. The only thing I would worry about with these scrapers is that they might cut too aggressively for that job. Could that be a problem?

Anyway, I'm very glad I happened upon you review. I'm going to place an order as soon as I finish this post. Thanks for your excellent review!!

-Henry


----------

